
Show HN: DotVVM – .NET MVVM Framework for Web Apps - exyi
https://github.com/riganti/dotvvm/
======
bbcbasic
This looks very nice. A nice bridge for WPF programmers to get into web
development. I'm a kojs fan so I like it.

------
i1521467
Yes I need this

